# dose anyone want a Queen Triggerfish



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

I was asked by my friend if i could sell his two 12inch+ queen triggerfish







. Thses are in mint condition. If anyone is interseted just let me know. The fish can also be shiped if you needed it to be. I will try to post some pic's latter. Any questions just ask.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

How much, I am thinkin bout settin up another large tank in a couple weeks, I am interested.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

one fish is sold so we are down to one fish now. Anyone interested in the last one i will try to post pic's tomarow.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

both fish are now sold. I will still post pic's of the fish for the form reader's to look at.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

fredweezy

WHat Kind of fish is that one in your avatar?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

but i will take back up offers if any of them fall thrugh


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Leo10988 said:


> fredweezy
> 
> WHat Kind of fish is that one in your avatar?
> [snapback]985192[/snapback]​


Clown Trigger


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

here are the pic's of the fish


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

One of these bad boys is all mine...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> One of these bad boys is all mine...
> [snapback]986039[/snapback]​


you bought one?

J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > One of these bad boys is all mine...
> ...


Yes, sir. I am getting the dude to hold it for me for 2 months so I can get a tank set up. I can't wait til this bad mother takes a chunk outta my forearm...hah.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > fredweezy said:
> ...


haha yeah me either, mine should be coming in tomorrow or the next day, but mine is only 2-3 inches. i just can't wait though.









J-Rod


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

fredweezy said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > fredweezy said:
> ...


and it will! from now on i'm putting a small dog crate in the tank and luring the queen in with food and closing the door this way I can maintain the glass inside. my queen won't allow hands in the tank.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Hareball said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


that's so awsome, yeah i was wondering how people clean their aquariums with thoes fish in them. man i just can't wait for mine to come in. haha









J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damit







. wish i could get a queen.

would a 150 be ok long term for a queen?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> damit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy that is keeping them has them in a 250 separated w/ divider, I don't know the actual dimensions of that but I am pretty sure a 150 would be good enough. I heard some guy on pfury that had a QT in a 55 for 3 years and got it over 10" then had to upgrade. But I'm sure someone will bash me and say that a QT needs like a 300 gallon, but to get to my point if I had an open 150 I would do this in a heartbeat.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> damit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im doing mine in a 150. if it is to small i will get a bigger tank, but im not sure. im hoping a 150 will be alright.

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > damit
> ...


the reason i'm asking is coz next year in may i'm gonna sell off my 120g get a 150g to house a CT. that was the original plan, BUT if a QT and live in a 150g long term thats what i'm gonna get


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > damit
> ...


upgrading a SW tank is not as easy as FW, a 200 gallon SW tank can easily send you back 2 g's if I were you I would just do a 200 now and save 2 g's in the future. I have read the min. for a QT is a 180 might as well go with that much.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Trigger lover said:
> ...


haha no im lucky. i alreday have a 150, with a 30 gallon wet dry system. it was my dad's for are huge albino oscars we use to have for like 10 years, now it is a aquarium for a egyptian uromastyx, im getting him a 80 galloin terririum for 80 bucks and then im setting the 150 back up. it still is goin to cost a lot but i alreday have the big things out of the way and all i pretty much need ot have it up and running is salt (i know i need more but im saying to have it a salt tank). from there if i notcie the 150 is to small i will get a new aquarium for him.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok one fish is back on the market and looking for a new buyer. You almost missed out on it last time and if you don't act fast you will miss out on it a second and final time


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> that's so awsome, yeah i was wondering how people clean their aquariums with thoes fish in them. man i just can't wait for mine to come in. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magna float?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Jebus said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > that's so awsome, yeah i was wondering how people clean their aquariums with thoes fish in them. man i just can't wait for mine to come in. haha
> ...


haha, yeah i forgot all about thoes.

J-Rod


----------

